# caixa de pavimento



## michamicha

Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo un presupuesto escrito en portugués y no llego a comprender el significado de caixa de pavimento en la siguiente frase:

Rega e compactaçao da caixa de pavimento, na parte posterior da maternidade.
Mi intento: "Riego y compactación de................, en la parte posterior de la maternidad.

Fornecimento e assentamento de paves em caixa de pavimento incluindo trabalhos complementares.

Provisión y colocación de .......... en ..............., incluyendo trabajos complementarios.

No llego a entender si pavimento significa suelo o asfalto.

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos.

Michamicha


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Entiendo que la frase se refiere al trabajo de mojar con agua (Rega) y después compactar mecánica o manualmente un sitio (caixa de pavimento) para alcanzar el grado de compactación necesario. 

*Caixa* *de pavimento* es la franja de terreno que se prepara para pavimentar una calle o carretera, desde cavar para sacar el suelo superior, lanzar nuevo suelo, compactarlo, y después lanzar el pavimento (asfalto).

Supongo que es un trabajo de pavimento que se está preparando dentro del sitio de una maternidad (vias internas).


----------



## michamicha

Gracias WhoSoyEu. Era más o menos lo que me imaginaba, pero con tu confirmación me quedo más tranquila.

Mil gracias,

Michamicha


----------



## Mangato

Pavés es una palabra de origen francés que está en el DRAE. Significa suelo adoquinado o empedrado.


----------



## michamicha

Mangato said:


> Pavés es una palabra de origen francés que está en el DRAE. Significa suelo adoquinado o empedrado.


Hola Mangato:

Muchas gracias. Me volví loca buscándola y hace un ratito descubrí que era palabra francesa y no portuguesa. Ja, ja ja. 

Gracias otra vez, 

Michamicha


----------



## Mangato

michamicha said:


> Hola Mangato:
> 
> Muchas gracias. Me volví loca buscándola y hace un ratito descubrí que era palabra francesa y no portuguesa. Ja, ja ja.
> 
> Gracias otra vez,
> 
> Michamicha


 Eso te pas por andar poco en bici.  A los ciclistas odian el pavés.


----------



## michamicha

Mangato said:


> Eso te pas por andar poco en bici.  A los ciclistas odian el pavés.



¡Jajajaja! Gracias mil, por la ayuda y por el buen humor.

Michamicha


----------



## Tsuky

Oi, 

Achei em um texto de urbanismo a frase:A dimensão da largura das vias do Parque Esperança é de oito metros, dois metros reservados para a calçada e seis metros para a caixa de rua. 

Podem me ajudar o com o significado de Caixa de rua??

Muito obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

É o espaço reservado para colocar a base e o pavimento da rua. Nesta frase, é a largura (ancho) da rua.


----------



## Tsuky

Muito obrigada 

No mesmo texto e fazendo tambem uma descrição do desenho e dimensões das ruas de um barrio de RJ fala da caixa de rolamento. Pode me ajudar como ese termo tb?

Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A caixa de rolamento é o espaço onde será construído o pavimento da rua. Ela tem a largura da rua, e profundidade suficiente para colocar a sub-base, base, e calçamento (de blocos de pedra, concreto, asfalto, ou blocos pré-moldados (losetas).
Não confundir com "caixas de rolamentos mecânicos" (rodamientos).


----------



## Tsuky

Eu nao sei o que é um MP 

o que preciso traducir é *caixa de rolamento.*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

MP= mensagem privada. Mas eu editei minha resposta, veja acima.


----------



## Tsuky

Muito obrigada  

achei refêrencias de excavación de la caja de pavimento mais parece ser algo muito distinto, como no texto diz *destinado* _à caixa de rolamento_. Acho que destinado a la pavimenetación de la calle puede quedar


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Evidentemente para abrir una "caixa de rolamento" hay que excavarla. Después de abierta se la rellena con sub-base y base, que son rellenos compactados, y por encima se pone el pavimento.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Imagen para ilustración.


----------



## Tsuky

Muchas gracias


----------

